# Transfert fichier pdf de mon Imac vers Ipad



## Beaupet (25 Août 2011)

Salutations,
J'essaie désespérément de tranférer un fichier pdf de mon Imac vers mon Ipad mais
ne réussi pas. Comment cela se fait-il?
Merci infiniment.


----------



## CineStudent (25 Août 2011)

Salut,
Je n'ai pas d'Ipad mais je sais qu'il est possible de transféré des fichiers pdf par une carte SD cependant tu dois acheter l'adaptateur et c'est un peu chiant...  donc sois tu fais beaucoup de photo et tu décide d'acheter ça et de testé aussi avec un fichier pdf sois tu recherche du côté mail, a ta place je penserais à joindre un fichier pdf dans un mail que je m'envoie a moi même. Ensuite je charge ma boite mail sur mon Ipad et j'essaie de télécharger le fichier d'une quelconque manière, mais comme je te l'ai dit précèdemment, je n'ai pas d'Ipad.  ++


----------



## djpoulet (25 Août 2011)

Salut,

pour ajouter un PDF sur ton iPad, tu commences par l'ajouter à iTunes en le glissant dedans.
Ton PDF doit apparaître dans la section Livres d'iTunes.
Ensuite lorsque tu synchronises ton iPad avec iTunes tu n'as plus qu'à cocher le fichier PDF choisi dans l'onglet Livres.

Il existe des façons un peu plus complexe à mettre en place en synchronisant Good Reader et ton dossier Dropbox mais qui sont capables de fonctionner en WiFi. C'est beaucoup plus simple une fois que c'est configuré comme il faut.


----------



## lemarseillais23 (25 Août 2011)

j utilise dropbox moi


----------



## Beaupet (25 Août 2011)

Merci beaucoup. Je me suis envoyé le fichier par email et je peux maintenant y accéder sur mon Ipad.

Ça fait quoi dans "Applications", ça ? il y a un forum dédié à l'iPad !


----------



## Pharrel (27 Août 2011)

On peut utiliser ibooks pour lire le pdf via la methode decrite par djpoulet !


----------



## MacJov (1 Septembre 2011)

Le mieux est d'utiliser Goodreader  top. On crée des dossiers on renomme enfin on peut tout faire


----------



## Cesca (22 Novembre 2011)

djpoulet a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> pour ajouter un PDF sur ton iPad, tu commences par l'ajouter à iTunes en le glissant dedans.
> Ton PDF doit apparaître dans la section Livres d'iTunes.
> ...


J'ai tellement cherché 
Avec ta méthode, j'ai pu synchroniser 15 fichiers d'un seul coup.
Vraiment merci.


----------



## ubusky (23 Novembre 2011)

yop,

j'utilise aussi wififiles pour ce genre de cas. Cela coûte 2 euros ou un truc dans ces eaux-là, cela fonctionne pas mal, et ce n'est pas limité au seul pdf...


----------



## breizh85 (23 Novembre 2011)

Sur l'itunes store il existe aussi l'apps "Acrobat Reader" qui est gratuite et qui donne la même possibilité que l'ibook.


----------



## polpaulin (19 Mai 2012)

je trouve nulle part cette synchronisation dans itunes ni du cote de l'imac ni du cote de l'ipad3

pour un truc de pointe c'est quand meme le moyen age pour juste  echanger des fichiers, on faisait ca sous dos


----------



## Cédric74 (21 Mai 2012)

polpaulin a dit:


> je trouve nulle part cette synchronisation dans itunes ni du cote de l'imac ni du cote de l'ipad3
> 
> pour un truc de pointe c'est quand meme le moyen age pour juste  echanger des fichiers, on faisait ca sous dos



Sur l'imac, je glisse mon pdf dans Itunes > clic sur Ipad > synchroniser > mon pdf est dans Ibooks sur Ipad. Je ne sais pas si c'est moderne, mais ça marche très bien.


----------



## polpaulin (21 Mai 2012)

Je vais essayer

merci


----------

